# Scomparsa Menù

## MrFranky

Su un pc su cui è installato Gentoo adesso all'avvio mi ritrovo con solo icone, è sparito il menù con application e altre cose apparentemente senza aver fatto modifike! Premetto ke c capisco poco e niente d Linux, (infatti non ho eseguito io l'installazione) è possibile reinstallare tutto senza dover salvare i dati o anke solo in qualke modo ripristinare il Menù editando qualke file di configurazione?

----------

## lucapost

scrivi in italiano!

che window manager utilizzi? gnome, kde, fluxbox?

----------

## MrFranky

Non ne ho idea, non ho fatto io l'installazione! Da dove si può vedere?

----------

## Onip

se è un portatile devi leggere sull'etichetta che, di solito, è incollata sotto. Se è un tower devi aprire il case e leggere la scritta sulla scheda madre.

Mi dispiace, ma purtroppo linux è difficile...

(Magari se posti uno screenshot qualcuno ti può aiutare)

----------

## CarloJekko

 *Onip wrote:*   

> se è un portatile devi leggere sull'etichetta che, di solito, è incollata sotto. Se è un tower devi aprire il case e leggere la scritta sulla scheda madre.
> 
> Mi dispiace, ma purtroppo linux è difficile...
> 
> (Magari se posti uno screenshot qualcuno ti può aiutare)

 

che centra la scheda madre??? O_o

fai una prova... premi alt+f2 e vedi se esce:esegui applicazioni.

----------

## Apetrini

@CarloJekko: non hai senso dell'umorismo...

----------

## CarloJekko

 *Apetrini wrote:*   

> @CarloJekko: non hai senso dell'umorismo...

 

 :Laughing: 

----------

## MrFranky

In effetti mi sembrava un pò strano fosse scritto sulla skeda madre... Anke se confesso ke stavo x aprire il case! Cmq[/post] se premo Alt + F2 sì, mi dà Run Program e ho scoperto ke se accedo con un altra utenza mi dà sia il menù con i pulsanti in basso sia se clicco con il destro sullo sfondo il menù a scaletta con multimedia network, accessories ecc. ecc. mentre con l'altra utenza continua a darmi solo le icone! Qualcuno può aiutarmi a risolvere la cosa? Ho fatto screenshot di entrambe le utenze, ma come faccio a postarle nel messaggio?

----------

## riverdragon

Le carichi su imageshack.us e scrivi qui i link.

----------

## MrFranky

Ok, allora questo è lo screenshot dell'utenza ke "funziona", c'è il menù in basso e quello ke si apre klikkando cn il tasto dx del mouse:

http://yfrog.com/05screenshothgp

----------

## MrFranky

Cm posso fare xò x fare uno screenshot dell'utenza ke nn mi visualizza i menù? E' proprio questo il problema! Una volta ke entro cn quell'utenza lì nn riesco nemmeno a fare il logout, c'è un metodo alternativo x raggiungere Accessories senza il menù? Ah, un'altra cosa! In realtà ho notato ke appena caricata l'utenza x un secondo se klikko col destro il Menù me lo apre anke lì, ma solo x un secondo, poi mi carica un altro sfondo e nn visualizza + il menù!

----------

## CarloJekko

Allora hai gnome... xfce... qualcuno che gli dia una mano?

Io non lo conosco bene. Una domanda forse stupida, ma non puoi accedere con quell'altra utenza in attesa che il tuo amico venga da te  :Very Happy:  ?

 :Smile: 

----------

## Scen

 *MrFranky wrote:*   

> scrivo come se stessi digitando un sms al cellulare e mi piace usare le "k" al posto di "ch"

 

Linee guida del forum, punto 4:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Aiutate chi vi vuole aiutare: descrivete il vostro problema in maniera dettagliata e in un italiano il più possibile corretto (possibilmente evitando abbreviazioni in stile SMS).
> 
> 

 

 :Evil or Very Mad: 

----------

## MrFranky

 *CarloJekko wrote:*   

> Allora hai gnome... xfce... qualcuno che gli dia una mano?
> 
> Io non lo conosco bene. Una domanda forse stupida, ma non puoi accedere con quell'altra utenza in attesa che il tuo amico venga da te  ?
> 
> 

 

In realtà l'utenza che funziona è proprio la mia, è quella del mio amico che ora è senza i menù! Chiedevo perchè volevo capire un pò meglio come funziona per impostare queste cose, ho provato a dare un'occhiata alla documentazione ma per ora non ho trovato niente al riguardo!

----------

## ago

Perdona la mia ignoranza ma sarei curioso di sapere di cosa te ne fai di una gentoo senza saperla usare...?

----------

## MrFranky

In effetti niente, e sul mio di pc ho Windows! Però in casa abbiamo anche questo pc "comunitario" su cui è installato Gentoo e non mi dispiacerebbe imparare un pò meglio come funziona! 

Mi sto guardando la documentazione ma non ho trovato nulla sui menù, ma se non ho capito male è perchè riguarda il window manager e non la versione di linux, giusto?

----------

## riverdragon

Probabilmente resettando la configurazione dell'ambiente desktop tutto torna. Se non ci sono particolari configurazioni da salvare fai un mv .xfce .xfce_old e prova ad uscire e rientrare.

----------

## fbcyborg

 *riverdragon wrote:*   

> Probabilmente resettando la configurazione dell'ambiente desktop tutto torna. Se non ci sono particolari configurazioni da salvare fai un mv .xfce .xfce_old e prova ad uscire e rientrare.

 

Sicuramente!

Comunque passa a Ubuntu. Dammi retta.

----------

## Onip

 *fbcyborg wrote:*   

> Comunque passa a Ubuntu. Dammi retta.

 

Per quale motivo scusa?

Se ci si mette d'impegno, documentandosi e come si dice in gergo tecnico "facendosi il mazzo" ci può saltar fuori benissimo.

Anche perchè, da quello che ho capito, vuole imparare, non solo usare un desktop linux.

----------

## fbcyborg

Ok, hai ragione.

In bocca al lupo allora! 

Sicuramente non sarà una cavolata iniziare con Gentoo.

 :Wink: 

----------

## MrFranky

 *fbcyborg wrote:*   

>  *riverdragon wrote:*   Probabilmente resettando la configurazione dell'ambiente desktop tutto torna. Se non ci sono particolari configurazioni da salvare fai un mv .xfce .xfce_old e prova ad uscire e rientrare. 
> 
> Sicuramente!
> 
> Comunque passa a Ubuntu. Dammi retta.

 

Allora, il problema è che su quell'utenza non riesco neanche ad aprire il prompt, perchè sull'altra uso il menù in basso! Se provo ad eseguire il comando sull'utenza che già funziona mi dà 

mv: cannot stat `.xfce': No such file or directory

quindi probabilmente dovrò eseguirlo da un altro percorso! In ogni caso non c'è un modo alternativo per aprire il prompt senza dover cliccare sul pulsante del menù in basso? 

Grazie in ogni caso per le info!!

----------

## fbcyborg

Il prompt è roba di windows!  :Razz: 

Diciamo shell che è meglio!!!  :Razz: 

Dunque, secondo me seguendo il consiglio di riverdragon, risolvi alla grande.

----------

## Onip

 *MrFranky wrote:*   

> In ogni caso non c'è un modo alternativo per aprire il prompt senza dover cliccare sul pulsante del menù in basso? 
> 
> 

 

Alt+F2 e poi dai il comando per il terminale (dipende da quale hai installato, ma xterm dovrebbe esserci).

Oppure Ctrl+Alt+F1 e poi login. ( Ctrl+Alt+F7 per tornare indietro )

----------

## Ic3M4n

@Onip: non è che si sia capito molto di quello che hai scritto... 

in pratica... ricordati che per tornare indietro devi schiacciare insieme i tasti Control Alt e F7.

se schiacci Control Alt e F1 esci dall'ambiente grafico.

ti si presenta una schermata di login, inserisci nome utente e password

e poi scrivi 

```

DISPLAY=:0 xterm
```

occhio agli spazi altrimenti non funziona  :Wink: 

a questo punto non puoi scrivere null'altro sul terminale, se schiacci Control Alt e F7 torni nell'ambiente grafico e dovrebbe esserci un terminale nel quale tu puoi inserire i comandi.

Un paio di cose: 

come fai quando entri nel profilo senza pannello ad uscirne? non schiacci il tasto power del computer vero? Control Alt e backspace riavvii l'ambiente grafico. forse è meglio. il backspace è quello sopra il tasto invio.

----------

## MrFranky

 *Ic3M4n wrote:*   

> @Onip: non è che si sia capito molto di quello che hai scritto... 
> 
> in pratica... ricordati che per tornare indietro devi schiacciare insieme i tasti Control Alt e F7.
> 
> se schiacci Control Alt e F1 esci dall'ambiente grafico.
> ...

 

Grande!! Funziona! E in effetti mi stava cominciando a venire il sospetto che continuare a spegnerlo così non gli faceva molto bene...

L'unico problema è ke se poi scrivo 

mv .xfce .xfce_old

continua a darmi: 

mv: cannot stat `.xfce': No such file or directory 

Quindi devo lanciarlo da un'altra directory?

----------

## fbcyborg

Hai già provato a ricreargliela quella dir, ma vuota?

----------

## riverdragon

Può darsi che sia .xfce4 ma non ne sono sicuro, io uso gnome. Dopo aver scritto mv .xfce prova a premere il TAB (se non viene fuori dopo la prima pressione, premilo due volte in rapida successione) per vedere qual'è il nome corretto della cartella.

----------

## Ic3M4n

no, il posto è giusto. il problema è che la cartella .xfce non esiste nella home directory.

potrebbe essere che la cartella si chiami .xfce4, onestamente non ne ho idea. 

per vedere come si chiama puoi utilizzare il comando ls

per prima cosa controlla comunque di essere nella directory corretta.

```
andrea@zeus ~ $ pwd

/home/andrea

```

il mio utente si chiama andrea quindi la mia home directory di default è /home/andrea, vero potrebbe avere modificato le impostazioni ed avere la home da tutt'altra parte. però di solito è così. se non sei nella directory giusta basta scrivere

```
cd ~

cd /home/utente
```

è indifferente.

a questo punto puoi utilizzare il comando ls con un modificatore per vedere tutti i file.

```
ls -a .
```

dove . corrisponde alla directory corrente. 

controlla i file nell'output. e cerca quelli che contengono xfce

puoi farlo più velocemente con

```
ls -a . | grep xfce
```

se può esserti di aiuto una volta entrato con l'utente che ha i problemi, se non ti ricordi tutti i comandi puoi digitare nel terminale 

```
firefox & 
```

con la & alla fine. in questo modo puoi usare firefox e leggere man mano le cose scritte qui.

----------

## MrFranky

Innanzitutto grazie a tutti per l'aiuto!! Mi rendo conto che ci vuol pazienza visto che mi mancano proprio le basi di Linux! Cmq ho provato a fare quei comandi ma sembra non esserci nessuna directory contenente xfce, neanche nell'utenza che funziona, ecco uno screenshot:

http://img29.imageshack.us/img29/5144/screenshot1id.png

Altrimenti non esiste un modo per fare la grep anche nelle sottocartelle?

----------

## cloc3

 *MrFranky wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Altrimenti non esiste un modo per fare la grep anche nelle sottocartelle?

 

```

cloc3@gentoo-live ~ $ find ~ -maxdepth 2 -name xfce*

/home/cloc3/.config/xfce4

```

----------

## Apetrini

```
grep -R
```

----------

## Ic3M4n

scusa... puoi provare con un 

```
ls -la
```

  :Question: 

grassie   :Wink: 

----------

## cloc3

mhmmm.

secondo me, a chi posta dopo le 2 e 42, ci cala la palpebra.

comunque, se clicchi un qualunque pulsante del tuo menù con il tasto destro, ti viene offerta l'opzione Aggiungi elemento, che dovrebbe consetirti di aggiungere il pulsante del menù che desideri.

un secondo modo di accedere al menù è quello di cliccare il tasto destro in uno spazio vuoto del desktop, ed è probabilemente la tecnica  che veniva usata dal tuo amico.

infine, dovresti trovare in locale a questo indirizzo le istruzioni di manuale relative all'uso del menu in xfce.

----------

## MrFranky

No, lo screenshot che ho postato è dell'utenza mia, in quella del mio amico non c'è proprio il menù per fare Aggiungi elemento! 

Prima faceva come dici tu, cliccava con il tasto destro sul desktop! Adesso in realtà appena caricata quell'utenza inizialmente lo fa ancora, ma dopo un secondo carica un altro sfondo sul desktop e da quel momento in poi cliccando con il destro apre un altro menù, quello che normalmente mi apre con il centrale! Ora sono a lavoro, quando torno a casa provo a cercare la cartella xfce (a questo punto probabilmente sarà anche da me sotto config) e ad eseguire quel comando che dicevate con mv o a dare un'occhiata alle istruzioni di xfce! Thankx

----------

## Apetrini

 *cloc3 wrote:*   

> mhmmm.
> 
> secondo me, a chi posta dopo le 2 e 42, ci cala la palpebra.
> 
> 

 

Hahhahahah... nessuno è perfetto  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Ic3M4n

 *cloc3 wrote:*   

> mhmmm.
> 
> secondo me, a chi posta dopo le 2 e 42, ci cala la palpebra. 

 

ti stavo per insultare... poi ho notato che Apetrini ha postato alle 2 e 43.

boh... stavo quasi per arrivare alla conclusione di problemi di permessi nella home directory, non può scrivere in qualche file e muore stupidamente in questo modo.

@MrFranky: domanda, come fai ad accedere all'ambiente grafico? da framebuffer digiti startx o hai un programma grafico in cui inserisci username e password?

----------

## MrFranky

Programma grafico, inserisco solo username e password!

----------

## table

 *MrFranky wrote:*   

> Programma grafico, inserisco solo username e password!

 

ho un dubbio, come si chiama lo username con il quale ti logghi correttamente?

e quella del tuo amico?

----------

## MrFranky

 *table wrote:*   

>  *MrFranky wrote:*   Programma grafico, inserisco solo username e password! 
> 
> ho un dubbio, come si chiama lo username con il quale ti logghi correttamente?
> 
> e quella del tuo amico?

 

L'username con il quale mi loggo correttamente è quella dello screenshot, frank, quella del mio amico è waddo! Ma non penso dipenda da quello, perchè prima andava bene anche la sua, ha smesso di funzionare improvvisamente! Tra l'altro nella cartella .config c'è il file xfce4, non la cartella, quindi non posso fare mv .xfce4 .xfce4_old! Ho provato a fare mv xfce4 xfce4_old, senza i ".", ma non è servito a nulla... Altrimenti non c'è un modo per fare una specie di ripristino possibilmente senza eliminare i file?

----------

## table

 *MrFranky wrote:*   

> 
> 
> L'username con il quale mi loggo correttamente è quella dello screenshot, frank, quella del mio amico è waddo! 

 

prova a postare l'output dei comandi:

```
cd /home/waddo/

ls -a
```

----------

## MrFranky

 *table wrote:*   

>  *MrFranky wrote:*   
> 
> L'username con il quale mi loggo correttamente è quella dello screenshot, frank, quella del mio amico è waddo!  
> 
> prova a postare l'output dei comandi:
> ...

 

Il problema è che senza il menù non riesco a fare uno screenshot se accedo all'utenza di waddo, quindi ti trascrivo direttamente quello che mi esce fuori:

.

..

.ICEauthority

.Skype

.Xauthority

.aMule

.adobe

.asoundrc

.azureus

.bash_history

.bash_logout

.bash_profile

.bashrc

.cache

.cddbslave

.config

.dbus

.dmrc

.duke3d

.dvdcss

.esd_auth

.evolution

.gconf

.gconfd

.gksu.lock

.gnome2

.gnome2_private

.gnupg

.gstreamer-0.10

.gtk-bookmarks

.icons

.local

.macromedia

.mozilla

.nautilus

.nero

.nvidia-settings-rc

.pulse

.pulse-cookie

.purple

.q3a

.quake2

.recently-used.xbel

.ssh

.themes

.thumbnails

.wine

.xsession-errors

Desktop

dwhelper

gabbro.xns

gmon.out

hs_err_pid7853.log

ho trascritto tutto su un'unica colonna per comodità! Ma non esiste un modo per fare uno screeenshot senza i menù? Neanche quello che ti apre se clicchi con il tasto destro sul desktop?

----------

## Ic3M4n

nel terminale scrivi import nomefile 

il cursore cambia e quello che selezioni viene "magicamente inserito" nel file nomefile

non è proprio uno screenshot ma qualcosa di simile.

----------

## cloc3

 *Ic3M4n wrote:*   

>  *cloc3 wrote:*   mhmmm.
> 
> secondo me, a chi posta dopo le 2 e 42, ci cala la palpebra.  
> 
> ti stavo per insultare... poi ho notato che Apetrini ha postato alle 2 e 43.
> ...

 

ovviamente, sfottevo soltanto Apetrini.

o come avrei potuto, ironizzare vilmente sulle prestazioni notturne dell'UomoDi Ghiaccio?

 :Cool: 

----------

## Ic3M4n

 *cloc3 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> o come avrei potuto, ironizzare vilmente sulle prestazioni notturne dell'UomoDi Ghiaccio?
> 
> 

 

ahah... puoi eccome... non è un problema, anzi...

----------

## MrFranky

 *Ic3M4n wrote:*   

> nel terminale scrivi import nomefile 
> 
> il cursore cambia e quello che selezioni viene "magicamente inserito" nel file nomefile
> 
> non è proprio uno screenshot ma qualcosa di simile.

 

Ho fatto come dici, ma poi come faccio a postarlo? Perchè se provo con imageshack mi dice che nomefile non è un file immagine!

----------

## cloc3

 *MrFranky wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ho fatto come dici, ma poi come faccio a postarlo? Perchè se provo con imageshack mi dice che nomefile non è un file immagine!

 

forse devi esplicitare il formato.

prova:

```
import -format jpeg nomefile.jpeg
```

se vuoi, digita man import per avere altre informazioni sul comando.

----------

## Ic3M4n

si, scusa... di base crea un file postscript mi sembra. mi ero dimenticato.

----------

## MrFranky

http://img5.imageshack.us/img5/6549/nomefile.jpg

----------

## Ic3M4n

questo ha il tuo stesso problema...

se provi, una volta entrato nel suo profilo a scrivere nel terminale xfce4-panel succede qualcosa?

----------

## MrFranky

 *Ic3M4n wrote:*   

> questo ha il tuo stesso problema...
> 
> se provi, una volta entrato nel suo profilo a scrivere nel terminale xfce4-panel succede qualcosa?

 

Grande!! Se lo scrivo mi appare una barra in alto e il menù in basso con l'application menù su un pulsante!! Solo che devo rieseguirlo a ogni avvio, per farglielo fare in automatico c'è una specie di autoexec.bat?

----------

## cloc3

prova a cercare qui

----------

## MrFranky

 *cloc3 wrote:*   

> prova a cercare qui

 

Ottimo!! Così ho risolto proprio del tutto, anche se in effetti in maniera un pò anomala... Digitando xfce4-session infatti mi è apparsa proprio la finestra che c'è disegnata in quella pagina, solo che era praticamente "sommersa" in fondo allo schermo, spuntava solo la barretta grigia scura con scritto Sessions and Startup e i "pulsantini" (tipo quelli per chiudere la finestra, per parcheggiarla e gli altri la cui funzione è a me sconosciuta). Ho provato più volte a trascinarla verso l'alto, ma ogni volta che poi lasciavo il tasto del mouse quella risprofondava giù, come se ci fosse la forza di gravità, rendendola di fatto inutilizzabile! Allora ho provato a cliccare più volte sui "pulsantini" ma non succedeva niente finchè a un certo punto la finestra è scomparsa del tutto. Ho provato a rilanciare xfce4-session ma mi dava un errore (adesso non ricordo bene quale) fatto sta ke da quel momento in poi posso tranquillamente spegnere e riaccendere il pc e i menù sono già lì, senza ke devo rifare il comando xfce4-panel!!

Come faccio ad aggiungere [Risolto] al titolo del post?

 *cloc3 wrote:*   

> un secondo modo di accedere al menù è quello di cliccare il tasto destro in uno spazio vuoto del desktop, ed è probabilemente la tecnica che veniva usata dal tuo amico. 

 

Se poi qualcuno sa anche come ripristinare quest'altra funzione (che sulla mia utenza in effetti va, mentre su questa apre un menu diverso) anche meglio, altrimenti vedo di risolvere dando un'occhiata alle istruzioni di xfce. 

Grazie a tutti!!

----------

## MrFranky

Risolto anche il tasto destro, era deselezionato Allow Xfce to manage the desktop in Desktop Preferences!

----------

